# bearings



## sgt tee (Apr 7, 2013)

How do you get the back bearing out?? When I pulled my hub the front one came out no problem but the back one will not come out the other end??? Does that rubber seal have something to do with it not coming out?


----------



## sgt tee (Apr 7, 2013)

https://www.etrailer.com/tv-remove_inspect_reinstall_trailer_bearings.aspx, I guess this is what I have to do


----------



## sgt tee (Apr 7, 2013)

I really surprised myself and was able to get the back bearing removed, Put a piece of 1in PVC in the hole of the hub and gave it a smack with a hammar and out it come, Now to remove that race will be another job I will have to take a closer look at. Not much of a lip to drive that sucker out


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 7, 2013)

Just work your way around the race tapping a little then moving over a little.


----------



## sgt tee (Apr 7, 2013)

Do you use a screwdriver???


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 7, 2013)

I have about three tools for that kind of work.
If you can....use a soft Bronze punch. 
I have a long slender soft metal steel 'drift punch' which works good to get the stubborn SOB started.
Once it moves, just keep the 'balance' of the Race even and it'll come out with a little patience.


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 8, 2013)

Assuming your replacing the race, use whatever you want. I use a cold chisel. 

To install, I use a socket. Gives me a flat even surface almost the exact size as the race.


----------



## sr71 (Apr 9, 2013)

Another way to put a new race in is to take the old race and cut thru the ring once and use the old race to drive the new race in. The old race will come right out as it is a smaller diameter (being cut) after you drive and seat the new race in.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 9, 2013)

Just be sure not to put the race in upside down.


----------



## ram rod (Apr 9, 2013)

get the tool from Autozone, they rent it for free..


----------



## sgt tee (Apr 9, 2013)

I was able to get them out last night, I am pretty sure you cant put the traces in backwards, they have a wider volumne on one end


----------



## sgt tee (Apr 14, 2013)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Just be sure not to put the race in upside down.



Thanks for bringing this to my attention, I am sure it was done the wrong way from other installs, but I appreciate it. When I take stuff apart I try and mark the piece and keep it in order as I remove, I know its no big deal for some to replace your bearings but think back the first time you did it and you did not have a forum or you tube to help you. The new bearing kits came yesterday, now I need a feel good day to get it done. For sure Thank God you have no pain issues, its a terrible thing to get up every morning and cant even open up a cap on a milk bottle. I am not looking for sympathy, just wanted to tell you guys if you have good health, Thank God you do, Thanks for all the help and advice guys


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 16, 2013)

I hear ya on the pain. I am bone on bone in both knees. I am bow legged and it was only a matter of time. Time has come. Doc mentioned its time to start thinking and planning to replace both of them. I've heard to do them at the same time. 

Did you get the bearings replaced?


----------



## sgt tee (Apr 16, 2013)

I did the hard part, removed the old races and replaced with new ones, My bro-in -law is in the process of getting new tires on the rims, he had some problems doing it by hand so he is taking them to a freind who has a tire machine. I feel the races were the hardest part of the bearing replacement, so I am home free right noqw, Monday is my surgery, I have been off my Humria for 2 weeks now and my hands are swollen, I have RA since 1980. So thanks for asking about the bearing job, if it was not for this forum I would of not done it right, along with videos on the net. Its the first time I did such a job and so far it went well, One side of the axle looks like its got hot and it is marked but not pitted. I want to clean them up with fine steel wool. I have been laying in bed for most of the day and yes its depressing but this has been my life. VA takes good care of me, but I am not having the VA do my knee, I am getting that done with a specialist on the outside, I just feel the VA here is not good enough to operate on me. I will keep in touch, some time I will tell you my whole story, but Vietnam really put the hurt on me but I still move forward and do the best I can, >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Pete


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 20, 2013)

Good luck Monday. I pray everything goes well.


----------

